# New Paint? Photoshop!!!



## tturk (Feb 8, 2006)

Fooling around with Photoshop last night I came up with a couple of ideas for paint. I have Foose Wheels and I really like some of his paint schemes, so I was trying to mimic some of them. My 04 is currently Silver and I think it needs some color… let me know which one you guys like!


----------



## blkngrygoat (Feb 7, 2007)

I like the ones with the silver on the bottom. I'm thinking if you put black on the bottom, you may have an issue later with paint chips showing the silver bottom coat.
Not necessarily a big fan of the green stripe. I think I like #4 the most.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

This one has my vote. Tastefully done!


----------



## tturk (Feb 8, 2006)

thanks guys! Its funny, both of the two you guys picked are the ones im leaning towards. 

Keep 'em coming guys!


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

tturk said:


> Fooling around with Photoshop last night I came up with a couple of ideas for paint. I have Foose Wheels and I really like some of his paint schemes, so I was trying to mimic some of them. My 04 is currently Silver and I think it needs some color… let me know which one you guys like!


Hey tturk!
First off, I will admit that I am not the biggest fan of two tones. Having said that, you did do some interesting concepts.
Personally, I have always thought that black on top always makes a car look too top heavy.
I do like the #2 concept. Has some interesting elements with the upswept tail area. I would like to see the same with a yellow or red stripe.
Have you considered doing a fade? I remember seeing a Porsche 928 S4 years ago that was black on the bottom, but it faded to silver on top. Whoever did that paint job was a real artist. Looked so smooth and the blending was done so well, it was amazing.

That's my two cents.

Russ


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

nice


----------



## tturk (Feb 8, 2006)

thanks for the input guys.:cheers 

Heres a few more i did up last night....


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I like the last one you did -- where you have the paint fade to charcoal the lower you go.

Have a suggestion for you to consider: Try a charcoal accent that starts by outlining the grille -- then continues up the hood and over the roof. Basically, it would be one big stripe -- but it would key in on the design of the grille, hood, etc.

Just a thought...


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

NICE!!!
I like #4 also
I'm in the same Boat


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

tturk said:


> thanks for the input guys.:cheers
> 
> Heres a few more i did up last night....


Nice job tturk!
I'm really liking #3. That looks schweeeeeet!

Russ


----------



## tturk (Feb 8, 2006)

I like the fade a lot too... but like you said Macgto7004, it would take one hell on an artist to make that look good. I would worry about it looking blotchy or cloudy. (I think that is very tacky) I've seen a few trucks around town with that done and i just hate the fact the fade is botchy.

A little background, what brought all of this on was that my dad owns a used car lot and his painter, a friend of ours, was saying help would gladly paint my car if i came up with some good ideas, realitively cheap. I've seen his work, and its good, but its been mostly solid colors or factory restores. I'm not doubting his skills, but I would worry about doing the fade. To take it a custom paint shop, I would figure that it would cost quite a bit of $$$. When I talked with him about two toning the car he said that would be easy. 

If i were going to go the distance and take it to a custom shop i would love to do something like this... (tastefully)


----------

